# dbilas ITB's and plenum



## mk1turbo79 (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if the dbilas ITB kit and plenum can handle any boost, say 15psi










http://www.dbilas-shop.com/Products...ento-Passat-Ibiza-2-0-16V-110kW-ABF::245.html


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

why not ask dbilas?


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

hose clamps are ? but most FMIC piping is hose clamp


----------



## mk1turbo79 (Jan 12, 2006)

I do have an email into dbilas to find out the capability's of the system.


----------



## A1rabbitracer (Sep 4, 2001)

I say yes, but I would ask about if the throttle shafts are sealed on those IDF style throttles. The hose and clamps should be good for boost.


----------

